

pocketdiner.co.uk - the future of mobile restaurant websites - chunkyslink
http://www.pocketdiner.co.uk/

======
chunkyslink
Although not really involved in this project myself I work with and am friends
with the people behind it (who are not HN members) but I know they would
appreciate any feedback from this community.

------
pbhjpbhj
Looks great to me, the homepage video is very slick and convincing IMO. If I
owned a restaurant I'd be looking at this more closely for sure.

